# Roof light cleaning - try again!



## david-david (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I can see there are 17 replies to my topic but every time I click on the topic it says no posts in this topic.

If there is an answer to cleaning these roof lights I would love to hear it and apologies if anyone thought I was being rude not replying.

Regards
Dave.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi David

There are in fact 4 replies to your topic here:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-171729-.html

It's the post count that's faulty, Toronto are working on the problems ATM.


----------



## david-david (Feb 24, 2013)

Cheers for the update.

It says there is a page 2 but I dont seem to able to get to page 2??


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

> It says there is a page 2 but I dont seem to able to get to page 2??


That's because there isn't a page 2, only 4 replies like I said before. It's the forum software that's mis-reporting the number of posts.


----------



## robrace (Jun 30, 2005)

*roof light*

My light over the kitchen was dirty and full of flies etc.undid the screws holding the handles and removed the skylight from inside!by turning it diagonaly.I sprayed a kitchen cleaner in between the two halves and added some water and swilled it around several times and it has come up clean.Reassembled and pleased with results.Done it today as no rain!!


----------

